# Why is a full bottle frame so important?



## mo6500 (Feb 14, 2011)

Even the bigger bottles are only 26 Oz.

I *always* drink more than that and carry tools, food etc so I'm riding with my hydration pack anyway.

Why there is such importance to a frame that can accommodate a full bottle? I often read bike reviews that deal with that issue and can't really understand why...

Mo.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

because more water is more distance before worrying about water

matters to me as my favorite ride is a 4 hour fest...this drains the camelbak


----------



## nickwm21 (Aug 15, 2007)

Most of my rides are in the 1-2hr range. My V1 Bronson frame only holds a shorty bottle. For a 2 hour ride I currently run a shorty bottle in my frame and a fanny pack with another shorty, a multitool, and my phone. Tube stays on the bike. 

Longer rides I wear a camelback for more water, additional tools and parts, and a snack

If my frame could handle a big bottle I could get away with no fanny pack and just the essentials in my pockets...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah. I use two 24oz bottles on the road bikes but have not gotten along with bottles on the mtb. I've lost bottles, broken cages in get-offs, but mainly they're iffy to drink from while riding if the terrain is anything but flat and smooth. I generally don't stop and drink on the move and a small hydration pack works the best for that. Like others, it has my tool, inflation, tube/plugs, id/info, keys and phone, has room for a packable vest or jacket and a few other minor items. I'm used to it and don't notice it while riding. Many others, of course, like to minimize what's on their bodies and attach most stuff to the bike.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

I’ve been using a camelback but it makes me pretty sweaty so I’m thinking of going back to bottles for shorter rides. 

I can fit one regular bottle on the down tube 
but the seatpost is kind of short so I may need a shorter bottle for there. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

At least for me, the Camelback carries water, tools and such

anything over an hour I have electrolyte. Over 4 hours I also have Tailwind in a bottle. These are on the frame


----------



## mo6500 (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm so used to my hydration pack (Escapist 30) that sometimes I even forget it's on my back. It's a large pack but I like having room for everything I need, and I take it with me to every ride. I know, it's heavier than Raptor and similair packs but it doesn't bothers me.


----------



## mike_of_earth (Aug 1, 2016)

I ride with only one large bottle almost all year for anything under 2.5 hrs. I never run out. It's so nice to ride without a pack. I do have a 2 litre for longer adventures, or if i ride when it's really hot.


----------



## richardjohnson (Sep 12, 2016)

I used to only keep gatorade type stuff in a waterbottle in the frame. For really long rides I used a larger camelback and would run 2 bladders. I definitely don't see the need for a bottle on mountain bikes anymore, especially if you carry tools, tubes, shock pumps, or food with you. Once you reach that threshold you need a fanny pack, backpack, or frame pack anyway. 

Bonus for backpack is ease of drinking in any terrain and it is hard to lose and they have saved people by popping when they crash dissipating the impact load some with the burst bladder. All wins for the backpack.


----------



## mike_of_earth (Aug 1, 2016)

richardjohnson said:


> I used to only keep gatorade type stuff in a waterbottle in the frame. For really long rides I used a larger camelback and would run 2 bladders. I definitely don't see the need for a bottle on mountain bikes anymore, especially if you carry tools, tubes, shock pumps, or food with you. Once you reach that threshold you need a fanny pack, backpack, or frame pack anyway.
> 
> Bonus for backpack is ease of drinking in any terrain and it is hard to lose and they have saved people by popping when they crash dissipating the impact load some with the burst bladder. All wins for the backpack.


Perfect setup for me;







It's not hard to pause for a drink. Bonus for low center of gravity.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

I've just started using the 32 oz Gatorade bottles. They take up the same amount of space as a regular 24 oz bottle. I can carry 2 on my frame but really only need one for most rides.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I carry a lot of water. Three large bottles, one on the frame and two in the pack. My pack also carries 2.5 liters. (Osprey Manta 34). 

I've run out of water before in a very remote area. I had severe heat stroke and had to ditch the bike and hike out and get myself to the emergency room.


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

Because a lot of times, I go for a quick ride before or after work. 1-2hrs depending on the season. I don't want to carry a pack around. 

A multi-tool, quick link, and CO2 in pocket, spare tube under seat, and a water bottle...gtg.

Longer weekend rides, I carry a pack.


----------



## R_Pierce (May 31, 2017)

Because a lot of people these days don't want to have to ride with a pack. I refuse, I don't like anything on my back. So I carry a bottle on the frame.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't ride with a pack unless I have to. 2 bottles in your front triangle in a full suspension bike is a game changer for me. That gives me two hours before needing to refill with water. I can plan water stops 20-24 miles apart on training rides.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I avoid riding with anything on my back for rides under 3 hours, so I want 2 bottle capacity inside my frames. My pack only comes out for long back country days and long desert days when 2 bottles will not be enough and there is no re-fill or filter source.


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

I had a half-bottle cage once. I didn't like it. When I cut my water bottle in half, all the water sloshed out. I was hoping only half would slosh out.

My feet got wet.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

I prefer to carry water in my designated backpack w/ 2L bladder.

Putting it on your steed just makes your steed heavier!

Sent from MTBR.apk


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

I used to always ride with a pack, but moved to bottles. So much nicer on shorter rides to have the freedom of movement and air flow. 

2 of my bikes have 3 bottle mounts, 2 more have 2 bottle mounts and 1 has just one. Even so I will still ride a with a pack if needed. Comes down to outside temps, ride distance and water on route. I have ridden 2 bottles on the frame and 100 oz camelback. And I drained the water and had to turn back. Just happened to be a 8 hour ride on a warm day. I also picked up a small camelback with a 50oz bladder for rides where I need 4 bottles. One reason I picked the Epic as my FS - long distance bike was the ability to carry 2 bottles inside the frame. 

Only one bike can carry just one bottle and often one bottle is just cutting it close.


----------



## offroadcmpr (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm one of those who doesn't mind a hydration pack, and some times I even like it! So for many years I never even had a bottle cage installed on my bike. However recently I've come to like it on longer rides. I will fill my pack up with water, but then put Gatorade (Or whatever other electrolyte drink is available) in a bottle for the frame. It just adds a little bit extra when it's hot out.


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

Dry hot weather out here in Arizona. I'm often finishing off two 24oz bottles on a 90-120 min ride. I also prefer to not have a backpack on due to air movement. Even when its 75* the air flow helps cool me off much faster.


----------



## cjcrawford (Jun 2, 2008)

mo6500 said:


> Even the bigger bottles are only 26 Oz.
> 
> I *always* drink more than that and carry tools, food etc so I'm riding with my hydration pack anyway.
> 
> ...


collapsible platypus(s) in back pockets


----------



## I❤️2MtBike (Feb 17, 2021)

I like my camelbak more so I only use water bottles when I am racing.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

If you read a review where the writer lists a downside of the bike being unable to carry 1 or 2 water bottles, he is simply informing people who care. No one said you have to care. For me, it makes no difference.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

To me it's not, I use my backpack to carry my water. I usually have two bottles 2x1.5 L which is enough for the majority of my rides. 

Sent from my moto g(7) supra using Tapatalk


----------



## CyNil_Rider (May 21, 2014)

I use a backpack and water bottles.
The full bottles alway abandoned me when I kept them in cages.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

I hate wearing a pack if it isn't necessary. Just traps more heat, adds weight on ME instead of making the bike do the work, higher CG, etc. But when it is well over 100*, sometimes I just have to.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Electrolyte replacement.


----------



## ShakyDog (Oct 24, 2019)

Back when the Camelback was first introduced as a flimsy padded pocket with two straps and was not very comfortable, it was worlds better than any water bottle. I only use water bottles to hold electrolytes and water only in the Hrydo pack. I am now using a UWSE as it is by far the best Hydro pack I have used. Just like a seat belt in a car, it does not feel right to go out with out when I ride my MTB.


----------



## tick_magnet (Dec 15, 2016)

In the summer, I prefer not to have to wear the hydration pack because it's hot as hell.


----------



## shadowsports (May 10, 2009)

I've never based a bike purchase on its bottle capacity or number it could hold. I wear a CamelBack and freeze the bag. Arrives in a ice chest. It can be 100* outside and I don't care. Its super cool and a few sips of ice cold water is great.


----------



## D. Inoobinati (Aug 28, 2020)

*Member has removed content due to fundamental disagreement with this site owner's views favoring expanded access for electric mountain bikes (eMtb) on multiuse singletrack in public lands.*


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Kind of depends on the length of the ride. I need more than 16oz for a 2+ hour ride.


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

I freeze a water bottle and keep it in my cage to pour over my head when i get real hot.... I ware a hydration pack.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

To hold more whiskey.


----------



## Nick_M (Jan 16, 2015)

Riding bike park, 1 bottle is enough to get drink on the lift going up, and do not wear stupid funny pack on the way down, tool's could be attached to the frame as well;

you can typically refill bottle at the bottom or top of the lift;


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

For short MTB rides I usually carry 2 large (24oz) water bottles. For longer rides than a couple of hours I like to bring my Camelbak. On the road I use 2 large (24oz) bottles and plan my long rides so that I can stop at a convenience store for a refill. Short rides it's just 2 bottles and that usually see's me through. 

I,too, have fallen to heat exhaustion due to lack of fluids. It only happened once and it was during a race on a 95 degree day with 90% humidity. I thought I drank enough before and during the race, but it just wasn't enough to keep me cool.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Since my last post, I added another water bottle mount to my large salsa full suspension with 3m tape that could hold a full bottle. I had these mounted like a typical hardtail. It was perfect for my long rides and marathon racing. I got to ditch the hydration pack unless it was a very remote day or some unknown trail.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

My new Element. 
Fits two 2 liter water bottles, or a liter and a bear spray. 
Best option that I have ever had in a contemporary mountain bike.


----------



## dan l (Oct 16, 2015)

dysfunction said:


> Electrolyte replacement.


This. Putting my energy/electrolytes in the camelback encourages bacteria growth. Water bottles are much easier to sanitize.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

dan l said:


> This. Putting my energy/electrolytes in the camelback encourages bacteria growth. Water bottles are much easier to sanitize.


I'm really gonna have to figure this one out. My bikes do not have a place for a water bottle (not the crud catcher on the bottom, ew).. but I have to do something about electrolyte replacement without a bottle.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

stripes said:


> I'm really gonna have to figure this one out. My bikes do not have a place for a water bottle (not the crud catcher on the bottom, ew).. but I have to do something about electrolyte replacement without a bottle.


Definitely rinse your hydration pack after use. The dark damp areas definitely encourages mold growth.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Rod said:


> Definitely rinse your hydration pack after use. The dark damp areas definitely encourages mold growth.


I know. I'm debating on looking for edible electrolytes like Shot Bloks. Might be a better solution for me.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

For edibles, I always did better with something like Hammer Endrolytes. They're kinder on my stomach than many pre-prepared things like gu and shot blocks.

Actually, that's not a bad idea. Thank you for the reminder!


----------

